

The Digital Loeb Classical Library - anigbrowl
http://www.hup.harvard.edu/features/loeb/digital.html

======
miles
Why are they charging for access to ebooks, many of which are already in the
public domain and available at archive.org[1]?

[1]
[https://archive.org/search.php?query=loeb%20classical%20libr...](https://archive.org/search.php?query=loeb%20classical%20library%20AND%20mediatype%3Atexts)

